# حصريا شريط ترانيم شفيع عمري للبابا كيرلس



## TADO2010 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

قبل مبدا بحاجة

احب اهنى الجميع بعيد الميلاد

انا النهاردة جبتلكم شريط ترانيم 

((شفيع عمري))

للبابا كيرلس

نبدا يا جماعة

1_ علمنى اصلى
http://www.4shared.com/file/26456677/d3bd5d5e/3alemny-asaly_by_wwwloveyou-jesuscom.html

2_بيقولو انى هموت
http://www.4shared.com/file/26456674/4ab40ce4/Beykolo_Hamot_by_wwwloveyou-jesuscom.html

3_ازاى تتخلى عنى
http://www.4shared.com/file/26456670/4dd9c8fd/ezay-tet5ala-3any_by_wwwloveyou-jesuscom.html

4_جواب البابا
http://www.4shared.com/file/26456668/5a19718e/gawab-elbaba_by_wwwloveyou-jesuscom.html

5_جدو كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/26456665/24a80d33/gedo-kirellos_by_wwwloveyou-jesuscom.html

6_ليه بحب البابا
http://www.4shared.com/file/26456655/f855ef0/leh-ba7eb-elbaba_by_wwwloveyou-jesuscom.html

7_نفسى اتوب
http://www.4shared.com/file/26456660/54c2f9bc/nefsy-atoob_by_wwwloveyou-jesuscom.html

8_شفيع غربتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/26456663/cdcba806/Shafe3_Ghorbety_by_wwwloveyou-jesuscom.html

اتمنى ان تنال الترانيم على اعجبكم

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم

اخوكم  تادرس


----------



## GEORGE_ROMAN (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط ترانيم شفيع عمري للبابا كيرلس*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Sarah_Elsabagh (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط ترانيم شفيع عمري للبابا كيرلس*

Thank you soooo muchhh


----------



## K A T Y (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط ترانيم شفيع عمري للبابا كيرلس*

_*شريط تحفة بجد*_​ 
_*تسلم ايدك يا تادرس*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## way (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط ترانيم شفيع عمري للبابا كيرلس*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## romajesus (30 يونيو 2010)

مرررررررسى جداااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## النهيسى (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخى *تـــادرس* الرب يكون معاكم​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

جميل يا تادو
شكرا على الشريط
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

